

BarSense - use computer vision to analyze your lifts and improve your technique - martythemaniak
http://www.barsense.com

======
maaaats
Cool. I like all tech stuff related to working out. Tracking apps, logging
apps etc. has been a great motivation for me.

It was unclear for me how the tracking is done. My first thought was that I
had to mount the phone to my arm or the bar. After following the link to the
play store, I see that it tracks with the camera.

Watching yourself lift from the side is great, even if not using this app. I
recommend having someone film you or put your phone on something. Personally I
have discovered that I didn't end with the bar straight up when doing bench,
and that I should go deeper on squats.

Edit: Clicking the "coming soon on app store" displays a form flickering and
then "[object Object]". Fx 26.0

